# Obama Can Do Without ASU Honorary Degree



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Obama Can Do Without ASU Honorary Degree*

*April 11th, 2009 *


President Barack Obama, America's first African-American president, is scheduled to deliver the commencement address at Arizona State University (ASU) on May 13. 

It is customary that an honorary degree be awarded to the commencement speaker as Arizona State University have done in the past for individuals that are not as half educated or intelligent as President Obama. 

ASU President Michael Crow decided to change course and not award President Obama an honorary degree. The university said earlier that the president's achievements have yet to rate the honor, and directed reporters to use a statement given to the Associated Press. "His body of work is yet to come. That's why we're not recognizing him with a degree at the beginning of his presidency," Media Relations Director Sharon Keller told the AP on Thursday.

ASU is saying instead of an honorary degree to the president, they will pay tribute to him by expanding its most important scholarship program and naming it after him. My question to Michael Crow - Does that mean President Obama is desiring of a scholarship program name after him but not a worthless honorary degree? 

"I apologize for the confusion surrounding our invitation to President Obama to address ASU students at commencement," said ASU President Michael Crow said in a news release from the university.

"The entire ASU community has been electrified with excitement since we learned of his participation in our commencement ceremony. We hope that the recent discussion of honorary degrees will not detract from the honor and thrill that ASU - and indeed all of Arizona - is experiencing in anticipation of his visit. I am honored, as are our faculty, staff and students, that President Obama will give his first commencement speech as president of the United States at ASU."

Below are some individuals that Arizona State University offered honorary degrees: 

Wu Qidi: the vice minister of education of the People's Republic of China was given an honorary degree at ASU in May 2006
Cesar Chavez: The Mexican-American labor and civil rights activist was bestowed an honorary degree in 1992.
Lawrence Douglas Wilder: The nation's first African-American governor in Virginia received an honorary degree and delivered the commencement address at ASU in 2004.
Rita Colwell: A microbiologist who was the 11th director of the National Science Foundation, received an honorary degree in 2004.
John Christian: A long-serving lawyer and community activist, received an honorary degree of Doctor of Humane Letters in 2002.
Jane Dee Hull: Arizona's first elected female governor received an honorary degree.
Alfredo Gutierrez: A long time Arizona legislator, was given an honorary doctorate in 2000.
Kim Campbell: Canada's 19th prime minister, received an honorary degree in 2005.
Lord John Browne of Madingley: The President of the Royal Academy of Engineering and Chief Executive of BP, received an honorary degree in 2005.
Peterson Zah: The one time president of the Navajo Nation was honored in 2005.
Rex G. Maughan: The founder, president, and CEO of Forever Living Products and Terry Labs, was honored in 2002.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

Obamessiah is the darling of the liberal elite; he's going to have more honorary degrees than the Sultan of Brunei before his term is up. He'll probably wrap up all the Ivies before the mid-term elections.

Useless trivia; Millard Fillmore is the only US President to refuse every honorary degree offered to him, including the traditional one from Oxford University to all outgoing Presidents. Fillmore declined the offer, noting the diploma was in Latin, and he would never accept something he couldn't read.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Useless Trivia: Robert Mugabe the Sadam Style Dictator of Zimbabwe got his honorary degree from UMass yanked in 2008.

Also he is responsible for over printing money and causing hyperinflation. Sounds familiar.

UMass revokes Mugabe's honorary degree - Local News Updates - The Boston Globe


----------

